# Do you need US passport to exit St.Thomas



## natarajanv (Nov 17, 2014)

We will be flying into St.Thomas from Miami, and wanted to verify that US passport are NOT needed to enter/exit St.thomas. We are not planning on going to BVI. Is US issued Drivers licence good enough? Thanks in advance.

I read in some blog that there is a separate exit line in STT for US passport holders. Is that correct?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 17, 2014)

It is correct that a Passport is not required - but I would strongly suggest a passport if there is even a hint of potential issue(s).  Note the use of the word 'and' below… (incorrect, but shows grey area and confusion).  Google "do I need a passport for USVI" and all sites will tell you that a passport is not required, but also all of them suggest to have one.

Having a US Drivers License will likely not be a problem, but why raise the potential complication when dealing with TSA/Custom/Immigration?  All you need is one newbie, or one with a power-trip, or just having a bad day.  Why add the potential hassle for you/family, and the people behind you in line.  In today's age - a Passport is a basic document that is used with minimal questions. 

I have never noticed a separate line at STT for US passport holders - everyone goes thru the same hot/humid and slow line.  Perhaps PR?

*****
DO I NEED A PASSPORT TO VISIT THE U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS?
If you are a U.S. citizen a passport is not required, but it still serves as the best identification when traveling. Otherwise, you must be prepared to show evidence of citizenship when departing the islands, such as a raised-seal birth certificate *and* government-issued photo ID.

If you are not a U.S. citizen, then a passport issued by your country of origin is required.

If you are not sure of your status, please contact the U.S Customs & Border Protection agency. (www.cbp.gov)


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 18, 2014)

If you don't have a passport I would not get one for that trip.  Just make sure you have other forms of identification.

If you have one, take it with you.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 18, 2014)

When are you going?  Where are you staying?


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 18, 2014)

natarajanv said:


> We will be flying into St.Thomas from Miami, and wanted to verify that US passport are NOT needed to enter/exit St.thomas. We are not planning on going to BVI. Is US issued Drivers licence good enough? Thanks in advance.
> 
> I read in some blog that there is a separate exit line in STT for US passport holders. Is that correct?


No passport required, as long as you are a US citizen and can prove it with a drivers license or birth certificate.  The passport will make getting back into the US easier: after waiting in one of the long lines, just show your passport & your completed customs declaration form. The passport will be required if you want to visit the British Virgin Islands while you are on your trip.

http://www.us-passport-service-guide.com/passports-for-travel-to-us-territories.html


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 18, 2014)

Having a passport is simply a rite of passage for those of us who want to travel. Then, of course, there is the freedom to simply go where we want without restriction, or the possibility that, on one's trip to USVI, there is a mechanical problem with a plane or boat that forces one to set foot on some non- U.S. territory. 

Small price to pay for the privileges it allows and the peace of mind having one gives.

Jim


----------



## persia (Nov 18, 2014)

You quite possibly may wish to go to Tortola or Virgin Gorda on your trip, why risk not having a passport?


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 20, 2014)

Ann-Marie said:


> When are you going?  Where are you staying?



during Christmas holidays@bluebeards beach club


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 20, 2014)

*Thanks all for the response*

I do have the passports, that are expiring  in January, and will take them anyways....

thanks everyone.


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 20, 2014)

If you do plan to visit another country, keep in mind that some countries won't accept passports expiring within 2 months. I just renewed mine (expiring in Feb 2015) for a trip next month. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 20, 2014)

FreeIn2010 said:


> If you do plan to visit another country, keep in mind that some countries won't accept passports expiring within 2 months. I just renewed mine (expiring in Feb 2015) for a trip next month. Better safe than sorry.



The OP is concerned about returning to the US. I firmly believe a citizen can re-enter the US today on a US passport that expires tomorrow. Just don't try it the day after.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 20, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> The OP is concerned about returning to the US. I firmly believe a citizen can re-enter the US today on a US passport that expires tomorrow. Just don't try it the day after.
> 
> Jim



You are right I'm sure, and to take it a step further, a citizen can get back in even if they've lost their passport, by providing other positive identification.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> No passport required, as long as you are a US citizen and can prove it with a drivers license or birth certificate.
> 
> http://www.us-passport-service-guide.com/passports-for-travel-to-us-territories.html



I don't think that having a driver's license is proof of citizenship.  However, Puerto Rico is a US territory so you only need proof of identity.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 21, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> I don't think that having a driver's license is proof of citizenship.  However, Puerto Rico is a US territory so you only need proof of identity.


And proof of identity is all that is required for the USVI, Puerto Rico, and Guam, but I still wouldn't chance it without a current passport.

NOTE: This "should" also hold true for the Northern Mariana Islands, American Samoa, the Marshall Islands, Palau, and the Federated States of Micronesia (may only be UN territory not US).  All of the proceeding are also territories of the USA.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 21, 2014)

falmouth3 said:


> I don't think that having a driver's license is proof of citizenship.  However, Puerto Rico is a US territory so you only need proof of identity.



Correct.



Ron98GT said:


> And proof of identity is all that is required for USVI, Puerto Rico, and Guam, but I still wouldn't chance it without a current passport.



U.S. citizens do not need to carry any papers identifying them as citizens.


You are not taking any "chance" by traveling to any of these places without a passport.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true.  They won't let you on the airplane (Homeland Security and airline gate attendant) nor will you make it thru US Customs without identification. 

So technically yes, while in/on the continental 48 US states you don't need to carry proof of identity (if your not flying, driving an automobile, or a bunch of other circumstances), just don't leave home without it, otherwise you may not get back into the country (USA), even if it's from a US territory or possession. 


An by the way, per the US Immigration Service:

"
Identification when applying for a job

Every employer in the United States must verify that each newly hired employee can be legally employed in the United States.  A U.S. citizen may show a variety of evidence to meet this requirement:

    U.S. passport;
    U.S. birth certificate along with a government-issued photo identification document.
"

So if you don't want to carry papers or prove citizenship, you better not ever apply for a job.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 21, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Not true.  They won't let you on the airplane (Homeland Security and airline gate attendant) nor will you make it thru US Customs without identification.
> 
> So technically yes, while in/on the continental 48 US states you don't need to carry proof of identity (if your not flying, driving an automobile, or a bunch of other circumstances), just don't leave home without it, otherwise you may not get back into the country (USA), even if it's from a US territory or possession.
> 
> ...



I think you mis-read my post.  I said "U.S. citizens do not need to carry any papers identifying them as citizens."  My drivers license does not mention my citizenship, just my residence at the time it was issued.

Carrying identification to fly is different than carrying proof of citizenship.  When I apply for a job I take the necessary documents with me.  I do not carry them with me at all times. 

We are both saying the same thing but I was just pointing out to others reading this post that a passport or other proof of citizenship, is not necessary to visit the places you mentioned.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> I think you mis-read my post.  I said "U.S. citizens do not need to carry any papers identifying them as citizens."  My drivers license does not mention my citizenship, just my residence at the time it was issued.
> 
> Carrying identification to fly is different than carrying proof of citizenship.  When I apply for a job I take the necessary documents with me.  I do not carry them with me at all times.
> 
> We are both saying the same thing but I was just pointing out to others reading this post that a passport or other proof of citizenship, is not necessary to visit the places you mentioned.


No, I didn't misread your post. 

The OP's original post and the title of this thread is "Do you need US passport to exit St.Thomas".

You specifically stated "U.S. citizens do not need to carry any papers identifying them as citizens.", which is an untrue statement.

To enter or exit the USVI, you need a passport, drivers license, or birth certificate.  Upon exiting the USVI, keeping the title of this thread in perspective, if asked for your proof of US citizenship, you must provide one of the three aforementioned documents.  You may disagree with me, but you are not going to get very far (jail?) arguing with Homeland Security, it's the law. 

Read about the Real ID Act:

http://www.dhs.gov/real-id-public-faqs

The same goes for Customs, you must show proof of US citizenship, which can be a passport, drivers license, or birth certificate, all in accordance with the law: the Real ID ACT.

This thread has nothing to do with being asked to show your ID while standing on a street corner in Wyoming. You can not treat reentering the US from another country, including USVI and Puerto Rico, as if your standing on that US street corner: you are not. Even after your plane lands, you haven't officially re-entered the country (US), until after you've cleared customs, meaning you have to show proof of citizenship: your still not on your favorite street corner yet.

So, to state "U.S. citizens do not need to carry any papers identifying them as citizens.", is wrong.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 22, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> No, I didn't misread your post.
> 
> The OP's original post and the title of this thread is "Do you need US passport to exit St.Thomas".
> 
> ...



I guess I have to disagree with you one more time.  A drivers license will get me into and out of US territories like the USVI.  A drivers license does not show your citizenship so again, a US citizen does not need  to show citizenship  papers when traveling to these places.   Walking around in PR is no different than walking around Fla, It's part of the US.




Try to go back and forth to Canada with just a DL and it will cause you some delays and possible problems, in that case a passport is best.


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 22, 2014)

To go into Canada you need a passport, an enhanced driver's license or a nexus card.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 23, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> To go into Canada you need a passport, an enhanced driver's license or a nexus card.



Those are the rules to get back to the US from Canada but there are exceptions.  I go to Canada and lose my passport I will still get back home with just my DL but it will definitely be after some delay.  As a citizen I will be allowed back in after I can somehow prove or convince the crossing official of my citizenship. 

It's never happened to me (yet)  but I've read stories from others who have had it happen.


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 25, 2014)

One of the travel websites recommended taking a photo of your passport and keeping it on your phone, in case you lose it. 

Secure it, of course.


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 26, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Those are the rules to get back to the US from Canada but there are exceptions.  I go to Canada and lose my passport I will still get back home with just my DL but it will definitely be after some delay.  As a citizen I will be allowed back in after I can somehow prove or convince the crossing official of my citizenship.
> 
> It's never happened to me (yet)  but I've read stories from others who have had it happen.



Living on the Canadian border we often go to Canada for dinner.  As I cross the border into Canada they ask me for one of those documents.  We actually have Nexus card so we swipe them.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 26, 2014)

LisaRex said:


> One of the travel websites recommended taking a photo of your passport and keeping it on your phone, in case you lose it.
> 
> Secure it, of course.



I do this.

Back to the OP - the point is that you do not need a passport to renter the states from STT (as long as you have acceptable documents) - but why raise a potential issue in a hot/humid, and often long line, with others waiting behind you?  I have waited in this line for up to 60 mins - it sucks, and there is only one fan for 100s of people in a snaking line.


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 26, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> Living on the Canadian border we often go to Canada for dinner.  As I cross the border into Canada they ask me for one of those documents.  We actually have Nexus card so we swipe them.



I have not crossed into Canada for a while.  I was never asked for any of those when I did but I do carry the passport to make it easier to get back home.  The rules keep changing.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2014)

When traveling between the mainland USA and USVI or PR, do you even pass through Customs and Boarder Protection? I sure didn't on our recent trip to Puerto Rico. That being the case, a passport or other proof of citizenship is not necessary. Just proof of identity is. Once you are in the USA, you can move freely between the states and territories.


----------



## Tia (Dec 2, 2014)

Every time we leave the USVI we go through Customs been doing this for better then 20 years.

Looks like PR has different guidelines then the USVI from reading http://welcome.topuertorico.org/tinfo.shtml


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 2, 2014)

Tia said:


> Every time we leave the USVI we go through Customs been doing this for better then 20 years.
> 
> Looks like PR has different guidelines then the USVI from reading http://welcome.topuertorico.org/tinfo.shtml



The customs requirement must be due to the different customs zone the USVI is in than the mainland USA. Perhaps PR is not? I know that there are additional alcohol allowances if returning from the USVI. PR has an agricultural inspection, but nothing more.


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 3, 2014)

When we were coming back from St. Thomas in 2013, we did have to go through customs and they asked for our passports.  I asked them why since we are Americans and they said it goes easier and faster if you have a passport, but it's not required.  We had them with us, so used them and were through quickly, but I don't know how much more time it would take otherwise.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 3, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> When traveling between the mainland USA and USVI or PR, do you even pass through Customs and Boarder Protection? I sure didn't on our recent trip to Puerto Rico. That being the case, a passport or other proof of citizenship is not necessary. Just proof of identity is. Once you are in the USA, you can move freely between the states and territories.



The following is from Frommers:

"U.S. citizens do not need to clear Puerto Rican Customs upon arrival by plane or ship from the U.S. mainland."

"What You Can Take Home from Puerto Rico -- U.S. CUSTOMS -- On departure, U.S.-bound travelers must have their luggage inspected by the U.S. Department of Agriculture, ..."

So, a passport is not required for US citizens traveling to, or in, Puerto Rico, and I assume the USVI, nothing is stated about returning to the mainland.


This paragrapgh (again, from Frommers) sounded a little interesting and confusing:

"Virtually every air traveler entering the U.S. is required to show a passport. All persons, including U.S. citizens, traveling by air between the United States and Canada, Mexico, and Central and South America are required to present a valid passport. This includes most of the Caribbean except Puerto Rico. Note:  U.S. and Canadian citizens entering the U. S. at land and sea ports of entry from within the western hemisphere must now also present a passport or other documents compliant with the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI; visit www.getyouhome.gov for details). Children 15 and under may continue entering with only a U.S. birth certificate, or other proof of U.S. citizenship."

So, although they (Frommers) start out by stating that a US passport is not required, they go on to say that a pasport is required becuase of the "Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative" (WHTI)?



http://www.cbp.gov/travel/us-citizens/whti-program-background

"WHTI was successfully implemented on June 1, 2009 for entry into the U.S. by land and sea. U.S. citizens entering the United States at sea or land ports of entry are required to present a WHTI-compliant document such as a valid passport, U.S. passport card, Trusted Traveler Program card (NEXUS, SENTRI, Global Entry or FAST), or an Enhanced Driver’s License." 

So, clearly it does state that US citizens re-enterying the US MUST show a passport a equivalent document, per the WHTI.


Department of Homeland Security's (DHS) standing:

http://www.dhs.gov/western-hemisphere-travel-initiative


DHS definition of an Enhanced Drivers License (EDL):

http://www.dhs.gov/enhanced-drivers-licenses-what-are-they



So, per WHTI & DHS, I see no Caribbean/Puerto Rico/USVI exceptions stated.  To re-enter the mainland USA, a passport, or acceptable equivalent document (EDL), is required.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 3, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> When we were coming back from St. Thomas in 2013, we did have to go through customs and they asked for our passports.  I asked them why since we are Americans and they said it goes easier and faster if you have a passport, but it's not required.  We had them with us, so used them and were through quickly, but I don't know how much more time it would take otherwise.



Could be because of the WHTI. See my post (#30) above regarding the WHTI.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 3, 2014)

I worried coming back from the USVI. I had a passport, but I also had one too many bottles of Cruzan Rum -- IMHO, the smoothest rum, period -- but they didn't even bother to count.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> The following is from Frommers:
> 
> "U.S. citizens do not need to clear Puerto Rican Customs upon arrival by plane or ship from the U.S. mainland."
> 
> ...



The WHTI is with regard to entering the USA. Not just the mainland USA. So entering the mainland USA from the USVI isn't governed by WHTI. Just like entering Georgia from Florida isn't. You do apparently go through customs because the USVI is in a different customs zone from the , but it doesn't indicate that a Passport is required. It may be recommended, but not required. The USVI is a US teritorry and thus not governed by the WHTI. If you are entering the USVI from the BVI, you would need a passport, but seemingly moving between the USVI and mainland USA doesn't require one.

If the WHTI was with regard to only the mainland USA, one would then think a Passport is required to travel between Hawaii and the mainland. It isn't.



> The district contains separate customs zones. When persons leave the Virgin Islands, they are required to clear U.S. Customs. Goods purchased in the Virgin Islands are duty free up to $1,200. Duties paid are retained by the Territory of the Virgin Islands.



http://www.justice.gov/usao/vi/district.html


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 3, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> ...So, per WHTI & DHS, I see no Caribbean/Puerto Rico/USVI exceptions stated.  To re-enter the mainland USA, a passport, or acceptable equivalent document (EDL), is required.



What Dioxide said.

When you return to the mainland from PR or the USVI you are going from the US to the US so your example does not apply.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 26, 2015)

Just returned from St. John, traveling through St. Thomas, USVI.  FYI, airlines are now advising that you arrive at the airport 3 hours ahead of time.  Know that you have 3 lines to deal with now-- check-in/baggage, Customs, then TSA.  We arrived very early (9:45am or 3.75 hours ahead of time), and it took us 1.75 hours to get through all 3 lines. Thank goodness we arrived just before a bus of ~25, or we'd have been delayed another half hour.  The line can get extremely long, especially on heavy travel days such as Saturday, and especially in the late morning, as many flights depart to the mainland in the early afternoon. 

FYI, when we got to the Customs Agent, my husband handed the agent his driver's license.  The agent asked him if he had a passport.  He said, "Yes, but I don't need one, do I?"  The agent said,  "No, but it will be a lot faster if you do."  He handed over his passport. 

So, for the sake of yourself and others traveling through STT, if you have a passport, please bring it. It's enough of a headache getting through Customs and TSA on STT without agents being slowed down even further.


----------

